# Valley Of Whispering Springs TN



## DanJeri09 (Feb 19, 2009)

We are new to this forum and have been reading a lot and decided to seek advice, help, suggestions, and discuss opportunities.

My wife and I have been talking about the possibility of beginning something like a shared community but we don't know where to start. We already share our hay with our neighbor for their horses and get eggs from another.

Our place is in Middle TN 10 minutes from Cookeville on I-40 and about a hour from Nashville. TN is a great place to live. We moved here from the Gulf Coast of AL which was unbelievably hot and humid in the summer and because of the humidity it was crazy cold in the winter even the temp was 40degrees. We love the 4 seasons in TN. 

We have about 270 acres of hills and valleys with about 200 being in hardwood timber. The other 70 or so is in pasture and hay fields. In the middle of the property are several natural springs which feed the clear cool creeks. We had the springs tested when we bought the property and it was so pure we didn't need to drill a new well. This is how the property got it's name. "Valley of Whispering Springs"

We finished our main house last year along with the horse stable and fencing. We have an old barn that we are working on and a new hay shed. We planted a small orchard last fall and would like to expand it and plant grapes and other berries.

We have a big workshop, tools, tractors and equipment, excavator, dozer, forklift and small bandsaw mill to cut logs into lumber. We intend to share the use of the equipment as needed. 

We are getting older, I'm 59, and don't have the energy we once had. We have worked hard all of our lives and everything we have is paid for. Our kids and grandkids love to visit but have city jobs and lives of their own.

We have lots of resources, abilities and ideas but we think we need a select few folks with complimenting skills and energy to share with others. Our thoughts include balanced skills which will be sustainable and beneficial to all who participate. 

The carpenter will help build housing, the gardeners will share produce, someone would care for and milk a couple cows, someone may want to raise beef, someone likes to bake, etc. etc. We were very successful in business by balancing the skills of our associates and we believe it will work here as well. I believe it will also set a positive example for our children as well.This was the way our country began. Now we seem to just trade worthless paper and talk and call it productivity. 

Each family will determine for themselves how much outside income they may need. I have some ideas about how some may be able to generate an income using some of my equipment. Also the nearby town of Cookeville has a very good economy.

We would like to talk with folks about this and we are very open to ideas and advice. 

We need you to be honest, sincere, willing to work, set a good example, and get along with others. If you are interested please email us about your family, your current situation, your skills, your willingness to learn, your hopes and dreams.

email us direct if you like.
DanJeri09 [COLOR="Red"]@ [/COLOR]yahoo.com
{delete the space in front of and behind the @ to get the email. spaces added to confuse the bots, Angie}


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Questions that will be asked:

1. Are you offering to sale, long term lease, or just allow someone to live - work- invest their life in this 270 acres?

2. Would the persons own their house, (or mobile home on a leased lot from you?).

3. How dependent/independent would new neighbors be from the central house(You).

I've been around here long enough that people need these questions answered before they dare to think of joining you in your dream (which may also be their dream).

And the email is good, but I'm going to space it so the bots won't attach to it, but others can still figure it out to send you an email.

Some of these issued might be good to be discussed out here where everyone can help you figure it out.

Angie


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

Well, Angie took the words out of my mouth.


----------



## DanJeri09 (Feb 19, 2009)

AngieM2 said:


> Questions that will be asked:
> 
> 1. Are you offering to sale, long term lease, or just allow someone to live - work- invest their life in this 270 acres?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice Angie.
We will gladly accept all the help we can get.

To answer the questions - 
1. Are you offering to sale, long term lease, or just allow someone to live - work- invest their life in this 270 acres?
No we are not looking to sell or lease. Our thoughts are that it would be a tradeoff for work and time and sharing. Each family would choose a spot and everyone ( including me ) would work together to build the family homes as needed. We are thinking basic here. We have enough room that every home could be away from the others if that is what they want. Our home is in the middle of the property and the way the property lays out there are numerous building sites going in 3 different directions as far as 1/2 mile away. Homes could be isolated or close in. The further away would more money for electric service.

2. Would the persons own their house, (or mobile home on a leased lot from you?).

We would retain ownership but there would be no paid lease. It would probably be a good idea to have some kind of lease spelled out that would protect all parties but there would be no cash paid as long as the agreed work and/or products were shared.

3. How dependent/independent would new neighbors be from the central house(You).

I am not exactly sure what you mean here. I may have answered at least part of it in number 1 above. Each would pay their own utilities. We do not intend to have mobile homes however we may need to have some type of temporary travel trailel to use until we build a guest house. The guest house would be closer to our house. We would prefer the homes be more creative rustic cabin style and we could produce a lot of the lumber with my sawmill at no cost but time and labor. We are prepared to help with the cost of other materials that we cannot make such as windows and plumbing and wiring. Our main house is log and big enough to accomodate large gatherings.

As for the dependent/independent aspect it seems to me that it would require some of both. Dependent on others for shared goods and services but independent for privacy.

I first started thinking about this in the 60's and 70's reading mother earth news and it has taken me a long time and a lot of work and blessings to now be in a position to make a difference and be rewarded with shared friendship. 

We currently have a couple from NC living here also. They live in the farm house that was here when we bought the place. We remodeled the farmhouse and they have been here a little over a year and it looks like it will last for a long time. He worked in a factory for 19 years in NC and lost his job when the plant shut down and went to Mexico. He does a lot around here and is a real good mechanic and I consider him my best friend. She works in nearby Cookeville. We would like to have a few others join us.

By the way I forgot to mention that families living here would have complete hunting privileges. We don't personally hunt but we know it's important to lots of others. We have deer and a lot of turkeys. We don't allow anyone else to hunt on the property. 

Also if you like to fish we have several great places nearby and Center Hill lake and Dale Hollow lake are only about 30 -45 minutes away. Big South Fork park is a just a little over an hour away. Big South Fork is widely known for hundreds of miles of horse and hiking trails.

Thanks


----------



## DanJeri09 (Feb 19, 2009)

I thought I would add acouple photos but when I tried the system ask for the URL where the images were stored.

Can someone tell me how to upload photos from my computer?

Thanks


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

DanJeri09 said:


> I thought I would add acouple photos but when I tried the system ask for the URL where the images were stored.
> 
> Can someone tell me how to upload photos from my computer?
> 
> Thanks


You need a place to upload them to, such as your own hosting account or a free host like photobucket.com. Kung did a sticky on this topic in the Computer Forum. Here's the link to that thread.

http://homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=153144


----------



## DanJeri09 (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks Nevada
I'll try that.


----------



## DanJeri09 (Feb 19, 2009)

*Valley Of Whispering Springs​*


----------



## DanJeri09 (Feb 19, 2009)

*Valley Of Whispering Springs​*


----------



## DanJeri09 (Feb 19, 2009)

*Valley Of Whispering Springs​*


----------



## Natural Beauty Farm (Feb 17, 2003)

Very Nice


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I love the looks of your land. That house is really nice looking and a good deck type porch. Beautiful waterfalls.

Angie


----------



## DanJeri09 (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks AngieM2.

The porches go all around 3 sides. In the summer we can move to stay in the shade. Porch fans all around also. Then in the winter we can move to stay in the sun.

The main view side faces south and we get nice passive solar warmth and light throughout the day. In the summer the 8ft roof overhang keeps the glass and porch shaded.

The lower level is constructed of 9 ft high 10in. thick solid poured concrete walls. The floors are stained concrete with radiant heat tubes. I am in the process of adding an outside wood furnace to supply the hot water. All that concrete keeps it nice and cool in the summer. 

Inside this level we have a finished gameroom and 10 seat theater with high definition projector and 120in screen. Children of all ages enjoy this level and we can accomodate large gatherings.

One of the fun conversation items in the lower level is an *"INDOOR OUTHOUSE". *It looks just like an old outhouse with barnwood and a tin roof then when you walk inside it's a nice 1/2 bath. Lots of laughs!

In the event of extended power outages we have a 16kw backup generator which runs on propane.

We are happy to answer other questions.


----------



## DanJeri09 (Feb 19, 2009)

We have been ask about building codes and zoning.

No zoning restrictions but building permits are required for permanent residential homes. 

Additionally a septic permit is required. 

Electrical inspections are required for structures with separate meters. If they somehow tie on to existing electric then they do not require a seperate inspection. The electric co-op will run electric 1500 feet from their nearest poles at no charge. 

We have found that they are all easy to work with and have our best interest and health and safety at heart. They are actually very helpful and offer cost saving alternatives often.


----------



## DanJeri09 (Feb 19, 2009)

Some folks are asking if I know of any other property for sale adjoining us. 

There is one parcel that adjoins us but is not currently on the market however our neighbor has talked about selling off and on for a while. It's about 20 or so acres on a gravel road. It does not currently have electric service but that could be fixed. It has about 4 or 5 acres which is relative flat that runs along a nice creek but it does get water buildup during heavy rains. If that is where you would want to put a home then I would recommend that you build on some type of piling which would also give you a good view of the creek. I havenât seen the creek overflow the creek banks but it does get a bit wet and soggy. It does dry out though. Last year they had a bulldozer clear away most of the small trees that had grown up. This opened up the property a lot. The rest of the 20 acres is pretty steep hillside but I believe you can build on it with the right equipment. It would have real good views. The last I heard I believe they wanted around $85,000 but that could be wrong and may have changed. I am not sure they really want to sell but I will be happy to ask.


----------



## DanJeri09 (Feb 19, 2009)

Some folks had said they prefer to purchase some land in Tennessee.

I have a 300 acre parcel that I plan to divide in northwest Tennessee. It is located on a paved rd 4 miles north the little town of "BIG SANDY" and is about 4 miles from Kentucky Lake and the Tennessee river area called Danville Crossing. It's a great lake for fishing and hunting.

I can and actually prefer to owner finance this property on land contract. The interest terms would be on a sliding scale based on the amount of down payment.

The price (negotiable) would depend on the size and location of the parcel with larger parcels on the back for $2,000. per acre and the parcels along the paved road at $5,000. per acre. Other locations and parcels would be priced somewhere in between. Again depending on the particular parcel desired.

The property currently has an older log home which I rent month to month to the same couple that has lived there for 16 years. The home needs a lot of work but they are satisfied because the rent is cheap. 

I will need to think about the price of the log house.

There is an old log barn in bad need of repair. The easiest thing to would be to bulldoze it down but since it is a historic log barn it can and should be saved. 

There is a nice pasture I would estimate to be maybe 5-8 acres adjacent to the old barn. A creek runs along side of the pasture with a tree buffer.

There are numerous large trees that are probably 100 years old around the log house and woods lot next to the barn.

The address is 3830 Danville Road, Big Sandy, TN.

Here is a link on google maps. *Copy it and paste into your address bar*. 

http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&rlz=1T4SUNA_enUS308&q=3830+danville+rd,+big+sandy,+tn&um=1&ie=UTF-8&split=0&gl=us&ei=LAKjSdBgg5-3B5SApZgN&sa=X&oi=geocode_result&resnum=1&ct=title

You can look at the satellite photo and also be sure to click the terrain button to see how the terrain lays. If the link doesn't work you can just put in the address.

The property continues for about 1/2 mile along the paved road. There are open log roads throughout the property. There are hills, valleys, streams, and views. The property was select cut for timber but still has lots of big trees. Some areas were not cut at all. It's a beautiful property with lots of wildlife.

Again I plan to divide the property but haven't yet. If someone only wants part I will want to put some minimal protective deed restrictions on it which we can negotiate beforehand.


----------



## Giant (Apr 30, 2008)

I love the idea, but when the "tenants' get older, they will have to leave as their production levels decrease. seems wrong to invest so much and grow so attached, then to leave it behind.


----------



## DanJeri09 (Feb 19, 2009)

I welcome your comments but I don't know why you would assume that anyone would be forced out as they got older. I understand your point but our thoughts are that as the parents got older their children would be growing old enough to do a lot of the chores.

Some folks may choose to leave but we would never force anyone to leave after they have contributed to our small group for a long time. To us it's simple in that if they couldn't contribute then they would be gone long before their age became an issue and if they HAVE contributed equitably then they have earned their security. Even as their Physical abilities are diminishing then their wisdom and experience and know how will be valued and shared with others that may have the desire but are lacking in know how.

We believe as the state of our country seems to be changing, more younger folks will be looking for alternatives for their families to be secure, safe, self reliant, and have a sharing heart.

This is a valid concern and I hope I have answered you adequately. Feel free to ask any other questions.

Thanks
Dan & Jeri


----------



## Giant (Apr 30, 2008)

Wow, what a beautiful spread. Wish we could live there, but I'm afraid we're both just getting to old to be a valued members. We've both worked in the ministry the last 15 years, so money just isn't there. Thanks for sharing your dream though, you sound like good people. If I ever get out that way I would sure like to video those water scenes. So many people have forgotten the basics of living life, and that all art imitates the Creator. 

*G*


----------



## Willowdale (Mar 19, 2007)

Absolutely magnificent place! 

One big challenge for this model is that partners all invest but have no ownership share. It's one thing if I have free rent in exchange for gardening, but if I'm building a house or making other material improvements to the property I'd want to have some legal protection.

Regardless of the goodwill and intentions or you and your wife, your heirs might have their own ideas. Someone could build up quite and investment only to be booted off when you pass away, or fall on hard financial times.

Intentional communities like Twin Oaks work, but there's not this issue of one person having absolute power in a legal sense. I believe the land is owned by a nonprofit corporation, so no one person controls. 

I wonder if there's a middle ground, where folks could have some legal assurance they'll not be kicked out of their homes without cause? That would probably make the offer more attractive to the kind of folks you'd be happiest living in community with.


----------



## DanJeri09 (Feb 19, 2009)

Willowdale said:


> Absolutely magnificent place!
> 
> One big challenge for this model is that partners all invest but have no ownership share. It's one thing if I have free rent in exchange for gardening, but if I'm building a house or making other material improvements to the property I'd want to have some legal protection.
> 
> ...


I thought I had answered these concerns before but I now realize that my answer was an individual response by email so I will try to answer here now.

Yes we have talked about protecting the families a lot and we understand your concerns. We are looking at several options and are open to your thoughts and ideas.

Our concern is that we don't want someone to come in for a short time then want to sell to someone that may not be a good fit. We have even talked about different buy back agreements that may protect us.

Something else we are discussing is some sort of life estate that would protect you and your investment even if we were to pass away.

We have talked about after some agreed trial period and some written buy sell agreements where we would either sell at minimum cost and owner finance for a larger parcel or possibly even give ( *YES I SAID GIVE* ) a smaller parcel to the right family or families that have earned it. There would need to be some sort of lien restriction that would prevent someone from getting a big bank loan that they couldn't pay and the property could be foreclosed. If this were to be worked out it would need to be on the outer edge of the property. I am sure you understand that we wouldn't want to give away or sell a parcel right in the middle.

As far as our motivation, we have a concern that, hopefully a long time from now, when we pass away we worry that our family will owe a bunch of estate taxes. So it is much better for us, our family, and the families living here to do something before we pass away. We intend to take steps which will insure that the farm will never need to be sold just to pay estate taxes. I know it could go to a nature conservancy which will protect the land from development but that will not insure that the land provides for any families. We would like to know that there would be a few families working the land to provide for themselves and others which in turn insures the land would continue to be taken care of.

We want the farm place to continue on long after we are gone so we are motivated to be more than generous to deserving families who share our appreciation for others, all of our children's futures and wellbeing, and the land. I read something a while back about how the Indians made their decisions based on the impact on the land and nature for SEVEN generations. That really hit home with me. I would like nothing more than to know we have that going on here.

Again we understand and are open to discuss possibilities that protect both sides.


I hope this answers some of your concerns.


----------



## Shezzy (Mar 23, 2009)

What would probably be best in this case would be some kind of Life Estate in whatever portion of the property the "family" live on. A Life Estate is where, the deed is in the name of the persons living on the property, they pay the taxes on that portion, but ownership reverts upon the death of the "landholder" back to the original owner. The "landholders" cannot "sell" the land, because they don't actually "own" it. Of course it's a bit more complicated but the main points are that the "landholder" couldn't sell the land and they would have some protection for their lives. Just a suggestion. Gorgeous land, great idea, something I've always wanted to do !


----------



## DanJeri09 (Feb 19, 2009)

Shezzy said:


> What would probably be best in this case would be some kind of Life Estate in whatever portion of the property the "family" live on. A Life Estate is where, the deed is in the name of the persons living on the property, they pay the taxes on that portion, but ownership reverts upon the death of the "landholder" back to the original owner. The "landholders" cannot "sell" the land, because they don't actually "own" it. Of course it's a bit more complicated but the main points are that the "landholder" couldn't sell the land and they would have some protection for their lives. Just a suggestion. Gorgeous land, great idea, something I've always wanted to do !


Thanks Shezzy

Your comment sounds like you get it. It seems that no matter how many times and how many ways I say it some folks just don't seem to understand what we are trying to do. This whole idea is not for our benefit. It is to help others. We are financially secure and don't need anything else. 

Since buying this palce and moving here we have provided work for cash for numerous friends and neighbors. We have loaned cash money to several folks in need but they never seem to be able to pay it back. We don't worry so much about that but we hate to see that it has not made a bit of difference in their lives and way of life.

We are trying to make a positive difference and help provide a permanant positive influence where everyone benefits.

Thanks
Dan


----------



## dexterforme (May 31, 2006)

Dan and Jeri,
What you all are doing sounds great! We also have a beautiful place in Tennessee about an hour SW of you guys. We are getting older and would love to find a way to help others while helping our needs as well. Would love to see what you're trying to do work out.


----------



## DanJeri09 (Feb 19, 2009)

dexterforme said:


> Dan and Jeri,
> What you all are doing sounds great! We also have a beautiful place in Tennessee about an hour SW of you guys. We are getting older and would love to find a way to help others while helping our needs as well. Would love to see what you're trying to do work out.


Thanks for the positive words Dexterforme. We are thinking positive and are sure this will work out.

What town are you near? Maybe we could areange a mutual visit.

Dan & Jeri


----------



## DanJeri09 (Feb 19, 2009)

We are scheduling some get aquainted visits so if others are interested please just let us know.

All the best!

Dan and Jeri


----------



## frank (Dec 16, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## GoslingFever (Jan 31, 2006)

This is just a wonderful idea!

We heard of a group of families in South Dakota that are building a CASTLE and making a village very similar to this - then opening it up to the public.

But TN has better weather! 

We sent you a private email. Thanks!


----------



## DanJeri09 (Feb 19, 2009)

I haven't received your private email yet. Maybe it went in the SPAM folder. I will check.

Thanks for the friendly comments and we will be in touch.

Dan


----------



## sojournertam (Feb 15, 2009)

Dear Dan and Jeri~
I love your idea and have wanted to participate in such a "cooperative" for a long time.
The land (and your home!) are quite beautiful! I am almost 52 and am a single mother of a fabulous 10 y/o boy. We currently live in a small cottage in RI by the water. It is a suburban type of community (we both prefer the country) and although the environment is not ideal for homesteading, I was going to have a go of it anyway. I started a rabbitry for meat rabbits and was going to get a couple of nigerian dwarf goats (I've been taking cheesemaking classes) and some ducks for eggs. But my landlord has forbidden any more animals. Last year I had such a prolific garden that not only was I able to feed my son and I, but half of my small neighnorhood and had enough left over to make a fair amount of money at the local farmer's market. I am a RN (28 years) by profession amd work in home care and schools currently, however, I don't have enough work as the economy is very depressed here in RI. Please write back and let me know if my nursing, animal care and gardening skills might be an asset. You can e-mail me privately at [COLOR="Blue"]sojournertam @ yahoo.com[/COLOR]
Thank you!
Sincerely,
Tamara (and Henry)


----------



## DanJeri09 (Feb 19, 2009)

sojournertam said:


> Dear Dan and Jeri~
> I love your idea and have wanted to participate in such a "cooperative" for a long time.
> The land (and your home!) are quite beautiful! I am almost 52 and am a single mother of a fabulous 10 y/o boy. We currently live in a small cottage in RI by the water. It is a suburban type of community (we both prefer the country) and although the environment is not ideal for homesteading, I was going to have a go of it anyway. I started a rabbitry for meat rabbits and was going to get a couple of nigerian dwarf goats (I've been taking cheesemaking classes) and some ducks for eggs. But my landlord has forbidden any more animals. Last year I had such a prolific garden that not only was I able to feed my son and I, but half of my small neighnorhood and had enough left over to make a fair amount of money at the local farmer's market. I am a RN (28 years) by profession amd work in home care and schools currently, however, I don't have enough work as the economy is very depressed here in RI. Please write back and let me know if my nursing, animal care and gardening skills might be an asset. You can e-mail me privately at [COLOR="Blue"]sojournertam @ yahoo.com[/COLOR]
> Thank you!
> ...


Hey Tamara
Your skills would definitely be an asset. We have a mother daughter team that is also interested. 

Our difficulty with this is the living arrangements for single mothers. We are thinking of building something like a two wing home that would have sleeping rooms in each wing and then living room and kitchen in the center area. My wife is concerned that mothers would want and need more privacy than this could provide long term. What is your opinion?

We will contact you by private email and send you an application.

Anyone else that has an opinion on this we welcome comments and suggestions.

Thanks and All The Best!

Dan


----------



## RRT Harlies (Apr 27, 2008)

Does anybody have contact with DanJeri09? I'm very interested in this and attempted to use the email provided in the original post, but it says the account has been disabled.


----------



## 3ravens (Mar 16, 2006)

Aren't these the people who were so bad to Otter and her family? If so this thread needs to be locked before they sucker someone else!


----------



## RRT Harlies (Apr 27, 2008)

3ravens, if this is so, could you please PM me and explain a bit to me?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I'd be interested in knowing about this allegation also.


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

WOW. I guess I picked a good day to get on.
Yes, these are the people who ran us false.
My family and I contacted them, sent over 50 emails back and forth (yes, I kept them all in a folder) ran background checks and spoke on the phone multiple times over nearly 4 months.

We were assured that we were wanted and welcome, that we would have a place to live and even if everything didn't work out we could stay until a certain date (about 5 weeks after we were to get there) so we'd have time to make other arrangements in the area.

So we packed up, lock stock and barrel, pets, 8 yo DD and tiny infant DS. We got there at 10:30 on Friday night and were asked to leave with all possible haste at 9am Sunday morning.
They decided (in one day) that they didn't like DH. Again, in spite of background checks, assurances, months of contact, etc.

We are only just now beginning to get back on our feet after this ... setback. 
But we are currently still living in a camper on a friends land.


----------



## 3ravens (Mar 16, 2006)

There was a group that posted on here that Otter and her family packed up and went to join. They were told that they had a month trial for both sides to decide if they were a fit. They stayed one night and were asked to leave. They had been planning for at least a month, so had nowhere else to go. They ended up with Chickenista for a while, I think. Do a search for Otter's posts, she talked about it on here. It was about a year ago, I think. This may not be the group, but I have a feeling it is...... *going to search posts*

Whoops, posted the same time Otter did!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Otter - thank you for what happened.

This would suggest that no one needs to have anything to do with them.

I'm really sorry that this happened to you Otter. I am glad you are at least with a friend and have a place to get back on your feet.

Angie


----------



## FoxyWench (Jan 22, 2010)

otter, im so sorry you and your family had to go through that.
such a shame as the idea behind this is a pretty cool idea.


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

wise old momma always said....if it sounds too good to be true...........
OTTER Good to see you.Glad you are safe.


----------



## JimB (Feb 1, 2010)

Doggonit I was reading this dang it sounded good. Then what my mother has always said rang true "if it to good to be true". Always someone with more money than sense doing something that sounds good then takes advantage of good honest people man I hate that. Then when theres a good an honest deal how do you know you cant trust em.


----------



## rockhound (Sep 25, 2009)

To be painfully honest, I think a "good honest deal" will not include me working and building on a place I will never have any ownership in, unless it is purely a rental deal. I live in this house and I pay you so much a month or I work off the rent for x number of hours of labor per week. 
In the real world you wouldn't work all week for only a roof over your head, why would you in a commune? (by any other name)


----------



## Wylie Kyote (Dec 1, 2009)

The Sydney Harbor Bridge is for sale. Going cheap.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

You know... Otter just down played the events, ya'll. 
Take what she said and make it a lot worse and there you'll have it.


----------



## caitlinsmom (Jul 4, 2008)

Glad to have read this before I contacted them again. I am sorry to hear about the situation Otter.


----------



## blooba (Feb 9, 2010)

The only way this would work would be to setup some kind of contract like the old Homesteading Act, where you would have a 10yr proving up period then you would own the land(5-10 acres or something).

You would have to have a house built and other stipulations in that time, and maybe even some sort of currency to keep track of what you have contributed. Maybe u get $10k fake money when you start and must have 100k by the end of the proving up period. 

Of course you could buy the fake money with real money and the other way round. So someone that contributes alot can still buy nessecities from town (coffee,clothes, taxes, ect..) While others that work outside of the community would still be able to buy their 100k proving up money while bringing in real money to the community.

Not sure how the legalities would work out on this idea but I think it would be possible. (just a thought) too bad this guy wasn't on the up and up.


----------



## gizmoraleon (Mar 8, 2010)

I hate to Jump to conclusions without all the facts, and sometimes those are hard to disseminate. The idea is sound, but only if everyone is on an even footing. I have thought about doing this myself, but each time I come to the conclusion that If i buy all the land and invite my friends to come join me on it, there is no sense of equality and independence which is what I and most homesteaders want, I believe. Having a situation where there is One person or family that controls the land seems too much like the having a Royal family, and most of our progenitors left that kind of a system to come to this country. the only way I can see this working is to have each have their own ownership in the land. not a life estate, because i for one would like to build for the future of my children. of course the trade off is that someone may sell to a family that may be universally despised by the community, but isn't that just an opportunity for growth. as long as land usage is stipulated so that no one can sell for use other than the community intended without the support of a majority (vote) I guess it is like developing a government (bad word I know) for a new country. but this would allow for change if change is warranted.
Okay that's enough this could get way to entangled for my brain, but I'm sure you all get the gist.
P.S. I would like to get the link or info about the people building the castle in SD. Thanks 
This is a great site I'm Glad I found it!


----------



## blooba (Feb 9, 2010)

gizmoraleon said:


> of course the trade off is that someone may sell to a family that may be universally despised by the community,


Thats why I like my "currency" idea You could charge more for your goods or services to that family and make it unaffordable if they were "voted" off by everyone.


----------

